# Photography busniess name?



## madisonofriel (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a random question but I am thinking of names for my photography business... And I don't just want the run of the mill  " [insert name here] photography" ya know?  So any ideas would be really appritiated! My name is Maddie O'Friel, also here's some of my photos. Thanks in advance!


Photos from Maddie's Photography's post - Maddie's Photography | FacebookPhotos from Maddie's Photography's post - Maddie's Photography | Facebook


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2014)

#1. You need to make sure the business name is available as an Internet domain name.

#2. You need to make sure someone else in your geographical area is not already using the business name you have chosen. In fact, part of registering a business with your town is that they check to make sure your chosen business name is not already being used by another business.

The domain name maddieofrielphotography.com is currently available.
The domain name maddiesphotography.com is NOT available.
The domain name maddieofreilphotos.com is currently available.

Sorry, but studio101imageworks.com is spoken for, for the next 10 years at least.


----------



## snerd (Nov 7, 2014)

"And I don't just want the run of the mill " [insert name here] photography" ya know?"

I don't think she's wanting something with her name in it.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 8, 2014)

Just be careful when naming your business as anything but your own name.

Names like "Starry Sparkly Photography", "Photos of Dreams" and all that guff would be the first thing that would make me NOT hire a photographer.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 8, 2014)

KmH said:


> #1. You need to make sure the business name is available as an Internet domain name.
> 
> #2. You need to make sure someone else in your geographical area is not already using the business name you have chosen. In fact, part of registering a business with your town is that they check to make sure your chosen business name is not already being used by another business.
> 
> ...



And RedSkiesPhotography.com is taken for many a years as well.

Where did my business name come from? I love boats. I'm a marine biologist by day. I like photographing sunsets. Hence, Red Skies Photography.

Pick something you love and incorporate that in the name. [emoji106]


----------



## snerd (Nov 8, 2014)

Something like, maybe........................... Shenanigans Photography?!

<<<----------------



......................


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 8, 2014)

A lot of people come on here looking for help/suggestions when it comes to their business name. In some cases the suggestions reflect the type of work they do and the experience level. Generally the goofy cute names are being used by the weekend moms that appeal to the facebook, family and friends.  The www.cuteykittensandnewborns.com type names.  I chose a name a long time ago and last year re-branded myself, and went to using my name again. I still use the original web site as too many people know it.

I would suggest looking at the type of images you do, look at them with the thought of finding a name in one of the images and see how it works.  If your favourite picture is of a metal table, think metaltable.com, the thing about names is that it helps to have a hook and in some cases it may not make any sense to anyone else but you.   Zynga.com was named after the founders dog Zinga, but Zinga.com was taken.   Think outside the box.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 8, 2014)

Or create a word. Like. Google.


----------



## 407370 (Nov 8, 2014)

How about putting in a local geographical reference like Peach, Appalachian, Blue Ridge, Red Neck, or play on an Irish sounding name like yours with Paddy, Shamrock, Green.

Or

*Zombie Death Photography* if you want to stand out from the crowd

Actually if I ever start up a Photography company I would go with Zombie:


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2014)

I picked the name Stretcher Monkey Photography because I'm a medic and in some areas 'stretcher monkey' is a derogatory name for us that the hosemonkeys call us lol. It works and is something that you don't hear all the time


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 8, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Just be careful when naming your as anything but your own name.
> 
> Names like "Starry Sparkly Photography", "Photos of Dreams" and all that guff would be the first thing that would make me NOT hire a photographer.



Yup cheesy names for a business are a turn off.


----------



## Jonelle (Nov 8, 2014)

The name for my company is cheesy but I love it. Mine is Thrive Photography SLC. I had to put the SLC on there because Thrive was already taken. However, this journey for me has been about thriving in my life and not just going with the flow, but taking risks and really living life the fullest.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 14, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I picked the name Stretcher Monkey Photography because I'm a medic and in some areas 'stretcher monkey' is a derogatory name for us that the hosemonkeys call us lol. It works and is something that you don't hear all the time


One of our dog's name is Stryker. We are both stretcher monkeys lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 4thavenuephoto (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a great thread, I went thru a rebrand last year and had the most difficult time coming up with a business name. I was over using my name and wanted something different.  My branding consultant had a long long list of names (some cute, some eehh, some heck no ones) and it simply came down to this: I wanted something that was classy, not trendy or hipster and something that had meaning. She asked me my favorite number and it just sort of made sense. I have 4 boys, my husbands high school and college jersey # was 4, Fourth Avenue was born. 
It took me 2 months, and God bless my branding consultant and husband for putting up with me during that time.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 14, 2017)

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------

